

Ask HN: how do you quit checking emails the first thing in the morning? - focuser

I used to turn on the laptop to check emails the first thing when I woke up. Now it's getting worse due to the easy reach of smartphones and tablets.<p>Anyone has similar experience here?
======
jstanley
I check emails first thing in the morning to get them out of the way. Only
when my inbox is cleared do I start actual work.

I don't see any problem with working like that?

~~~
jayrobin
I agree. The real problem is when you find yourself interrupting other, more
important tasks, just to check your emails. Clearing my inbox first thing then
at set times throughout the day (e.g. in between Pomodoros, if you're into
that) has been working well for me.

------
chuhnk
Leave the laptop, smartphone and tablet in the other room when you go to bed.
Upon waking create a different habit to adopt. Make coffee, brush your teeth,
take a shower. Anything that stops you from checking email.

------
richeyrw
I use a filter to send most of my email into a "Batch" folder which I check
maybe once a day, if that. The rest of the email I do check first thing in the
morning, and like jstanley I get to inbox zero (on the non-batch stuff) every
morning before I start working.

------
sixQuarks
how about just stop doing it?

------
alt_f4
2 factor authentication

